# fire pump



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If the fire pump controller is the first means of disconnect within your service you would treat it like any other service equipment and bond your neutral and equipment grounds at that point. That creates a fault-current return path to allow the EGCs to do their job.

Incidentally, the fire pump controller needs to be UL listed as service equipment to be used in this application.


----------

